# Co Cię skłoniło do instalacji Gentoo?

## wierzba

Nie wiem czy było, znaleźć nie mogłem więc zaczynam jako nowy.

Czytając ostatnio forum (szczególnie tą w wersji polskiej) mam mieszane odczucia. Wczytując się w niektóre posty zastanawiam się czy przypadkiem ktoś nie zmienił design'a na bash.org.pl albo czy nie kliknąłem jakiegoś linka. Podsumowując odczucia  :Arrow:  raczej negatywne.

Tym samym pytanie główne: Co było Twoją motywacją do zainstalowania Gentoo?

----------

## SlashBeast

Przebudowałem całę PLD Ac pod pentium3, pogoń za optymalizacją, a wtedy jeden z developerów pld wyśmiał mnie i powiedział "To może jeszcze sobie Gentoo zainstaluj, co!?" I jak powiedział, tak zrobiłem.

----------

## C1REX

Ja zainstalowałem w pogoni za szybkością i... najlepszą dystrybucją. Przetestowałem kilka dystrybucji i żadna mi nie pasowała. 

Prosto z madrake przesiadłem się na gentoo. Jako totalny noob instalowałem gentoo ponad tydzień (były to czasy stage1).

BTW: @SlashBeast - jak oceniasz PLD i Gentoo względem siebie? Kiedyś chciałem postawić właśnie na PLD/

----------

## Drwisz

Znudziły mnie problemy z zależnościami, brakiem softu. Zacząłem sam kompilować soft i tak trafiłem na starą "gentoo.pl".

----------

## cielak

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Jako totalny noob instalowałem gentoo ponad tydzień (były to czasy stage1).

 

ja też walczyłem ze stage 1, oj co to była za walka   :Very Happy: 

wracając do tematu, nie pamiętam co mnie zmotywowało do instalacji Gentoo, wiem co mnie trzyma przy nim, jest to system dla leniwych

----------

## Poe

ja przechodzilem podobna droge jak Slash, po kilkumiesiecznej przygodzie z mdk 9.1 zassalem PLD 1.0, zainstalowalem. katorga ktoregos rzedu. chcialem sobie KDE skompilowac (bo tam bylo 3.0, a wtedy nowoscia bylo jakos 3.2.x), ciagle czegos nie bylo, brakowalo, meczylem sie z miesiac, zeby cokolwiek zrobic, wtedy C1REX podal mi pomocna dlon i postawilismy u mnie Gentoo (stage1 oczywiscie). skusila mnie wieksza logicznosc systemu niz w przypadku PLD, mozliwosc dopasowania sobie wszystkiego i wtedy predkosc (bo bylo duzo szybsze niz mdk i pld), jednak teraz jest to pojecie wzgledne patrzac na czasy niektorych update'ow i kombinowania jak cos sie rypnie.

----------

## C1REX

Sam bym pewnie zrezygnował z Linuksa, gdyby nie Gentoo. W tamtych czasach Gentoo było po prostu za$%^#ście zaawansowane względem innych dystrybucji. No i przepaść w szybkości działania względem Debiana. Od tamtego czasu nie przepadam za dystrybucjami debianopodobnymi.

Dziś jednak sytuacja się zmieniła i Gentoo ma silną konkurencję. Jest masa szybkich dystrybucji dla leniwych. Dziś już chyba każda poważna dystrybucja ma dobre narzędzia do zarządzania oprogramowaniem.

Podobnie z dokumentacją. Kiedyś jak się szukało rozwiązania problemu na google, to często wyrzucało nam strony z gentoo. Dziś przeważnie jest to ubuntu.

Przez moment miałem zamiar zrezygnować z Gentoo na rzecz Mint'a. Skończyło się jednak na tym, że mam oba systemy. No i grzebanie w gentoo jest lekko uzależniające.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja po kilkuletnich męczarniach z mandrakiem postanowiłem przesiąść się na cos ambitniejszego. Gentoo ze stage1 jako kompletnie zielony ale po lekturze dokumentacji postawiłem w 4 dni. Potem stwierdziłem że to jest chyba najmniej problemowy system.

----------

## C1REX

Gentoo faktycznie jest często mniej problemowy, niż inne distra. W Gentoo, czy Slackware kompilacja jajka (zwłaszcza pod desktop) jest sporo łatwiejsza, niż np. na Fedorze.

Ostatnio się lekko zdziwiłem, jak odzyskując backupa gentoo zformatowałem swoje /dev/sda1 i z tego powodu Mint na /dev/sda6 zaczął sypać błędami przy uruchamianiu.

Nie do pomyślenia na normalnej dystrybucji, ale normalne distro nie ma fstab typu:

```
C1REX c1rex # cat /mnt/linux/etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>

proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0

# /dev/sda6

UUID=f4587a84-5b88-435b-85e1-6cc71d23755a /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1

# /dev/sda1

UUID=182963f0-290f-4f33-93b2-5a51849e3185 /mnt/gentoo     ext3    defaults        0       2

# /dev/sda7

UUID=9d1b7e49-5cff-4743-b71e-70e13cfca4ab /mnt/gentoo/home ext3    defaults        0       2

# /dev/sda5

UUID=9b05049c-368d-4785-b32b-8b897681212a none            swap    sw              0       0

/dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0

C1REX c1rex #

```

----------

## bartmarian

posługiwanie się UUID to bardzo fajna sprawa  :Wink:  tylko grub'as musi mieć chyba jakąś łatkę

(u mnie nie wie o co kaman z UUID)

----------

## C1REX

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> posługiwanie się UUID to bardzo fajna sprawa ;-) tylko grub'as musi mieć chyba jakąś łatkę
> 
> (u mnie nie wie o co kaman z UUID)

 

Założenia są fajne, ale po formacie partycji zmienia się kod i bez edycji fstab prawdopopodobnie się nie obędzie.

Nie wiem do czego byłoby mi to potrzebne, skoro dobrze wiem co oznacza /dev/sda5.

----------

## Bialy

Mnie do instalacji Gentoo skłoniła mama  :Very Happy: 

A tak serio to walka z podrzędnym ISP (musiałem mieć Linuksa), a wybrałem gentoo ze względu na wysoką konfigurywalność.

I wiecie co? Nie żałuję  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Zawsze po formacie można ustawić UUID  :Wink: 

Co do tego, skąd się wziął pomysł gentoo.

Było to na pierwszym roku, dokładiej pierwszy semestr - sesja zbliżała się wielkimi krokami (egzamin z analizy matematyzcnej ...)

Pewnego razu, idąc z kumplem przez rynek, zaczęliśmy gadać o linuxie (wtedy miałem slacka, którego praktycznie nie używałem). I kumpel powiedział, że słyszał o fajnej dystrybucji - szybkiej, bo wszystko kompiluje się ze źródeł więc jest zoptymalizowane, i w ogóle super.

Powiedziałem: o, fajnie, może też na nią popatrzę.

"Eeee nie, nie dasz se rady - to tylko dla zaawansowanych dystro."

I tu mi pojechał po ambicji :] Nie zważając na sesję, ściągnąłem Stage1 i zacząłem instalację  :Very Happy:  Nawet udało się za pierwszym razem, kompilowało się chyba z 36h  :Smile:  Ale działało - do czasu, kiedy zobaczyłem na forum temat o CFLAGS  :Very Happy:  No ale to już nie na temat  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> posługiwanie się UUID to bardzo fajna sprawa  tylko grub'as musi mieć chyba jakąś łatkę
> 
> (u mnie nie wie o co kaman z UUID)

  U mnie ZTCP zawsze działało root=UUID=XYZ bez żadnych łat.

----------

## sebas86

Ja zacząłem z czystej ciekawości, porzucając Debiana - niektóre aplikacje działały niestabilnie, zawiłe paczkowanie, ciężko miesza się oprogramowanie z różnych gałęzi. Można więc powiedzieć, że siedzę na Gentoo z lenistwa.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ja podobnie jak n0rbi666 - z przekory. Przeczytałem gdzieś że Slackware i Gentoo to dystrybucje dla najbardziej zaawansowanych, a że dla mnie Mandrake 9.1 był wtedy szczytem moich możliwości, to masochistycznie postanowiłem rzucić się w przepaść.  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  Dodatkową zachętą było to, że miałem w grupie dwóch użytkowników (wtedy jeszcze dla mnie bogów) Gentoo.  :Very Happy:  Też wtedy instalowałem ze stage1.  :Smile: 

A dlaczego jak już zainstalowałem to zostałem przy nim po dziś dzień? Bo działa, nie ma humorów, pozwala się pieścić kiedy tylko chcę i nie ma tego zbyt dużych konsekwencji (jak kobieta idealna, nie?  :Razz:  ). Zdecydowanie zgadzam się z cielakiem - Gentoo jest dystrybucją dla leniwych.

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> tak serio to walka z podrzędnym ISP (musiałem mieć Linuksa)

 Jak to? mógłbyś to rozwinąć? ISP wymagał Linuksa? To byłby chyba pierwszy taki przypadek w Polsce, a może i na świecie!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

Ja zaczynałem od RedHat'ów, przez Aurox'a i inne cuda ale jakoś żaden system mnie nie zadowalał. Miałem wtedy jeszcze starego kompa z VooDoo 3 i praktycznie na każdym distro żeby mieć 3D musiałem kompilować mesę z różnymi łatkami.

Gentoo miał kumpel i polecił jako fajne distro do zgłębiania tajników linux'a. Zainstalowałem i od tamtej pory system mi się trzyma. Przeżył pady dysku, zmiany dysku, zmiany płyty, CPU - jest skubany jak MacGyver  :Wink: 

Raz mnie podkusiło na Debiana, ale działał odczuwalnie wolniej i jakoś się nie przekonałem.

P.S. Dzięki dla ludzi ze starego gentoo.pl bo tam na początku znalazłem największe wsparcie i pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Mnie skłoniło stwierdzenie, że połowę Slackware przekompilowałem ze swoimi opcjami i flagami oraz zmęczenie ciągłym tar xvzf dupa.tar.gz && cd dupa && ./configure --supa --dupa --opcje && make && make install.

----------

## wuja

 *timor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Dzięki dla ludzi ze starego gentoo.pl bo tam na początku znalazłem największe wsparcie i pomoc 

 

No właśnie. Ciekaw jestem ilu ludzi ze starego gentoo.pl tu jeszcze jest?

----------

## sebas86

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Ciekaw jestem ilu ludzi ze starego gentoo.pl tu jeszcze jest?

 

Ja załapałem się na końcówkę, kilka postów, kilka tematów i tyle samo razy usłyszane RTFM.  :Wink: 

Z tego wszystkiego pozostało konto jabberowe.

----------

## timor

Praktycznie od początku próbuję je sobie założyć i jakoś nigdy nie trafiam do odpowiedniej osoby   :Crying or Very sad: 

Jaja sobie ze mnie robią   :Embarassed: 

----------

## C1REX

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *timor wrote:*   
> 
> P.S. Dzięki dla ludzi ze starego gentoo.pl bo tam na początku znalazłem największe wsparcie i pomoc :) 
> 
> No właśnie. Ciekaw jestem ilu ludzi ze starego gentoo.pl tu jeszcze jest?

 

No ja zaczynałem z gentoo, kiedy nie było jeszcze polskiej sekcji tutaj, więc pozostawało mi jedynie gentoo.pl

----------

## Bialy

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   tak serio to walka z podrzędnym ISP (musiałem mieć Linuksa) Jak to? mógłbyś to rozwinąć? ISP wymagał Linuksa? To byłby chyba pierwszy taki przypadek w Polsce, a może i na świecie!  

 

Chodziło o to, że mój ISP zmienia TTL dla swoich sieci na 1. Chciałem stworzyć swoją sieć, a aby zmusić Windno do zmiany TTL to... do tej pory nie wiem jak to robić. Dla mnie konfiguracja Windowsa jako serwer to udręka (u mnie w pracy cała sieć jest na Active Directory i się dziwię że działa  :Wink: )

Kocham Linuksy za to że można z nimi zrobić wszystko... no prawie wszystko  :Cool: 

----------

## timor

Zwykły routerek D-Linka domyślnie zmienia TTL, można też ustawić klonowanie MAC'a.

P.S.

Ale sposób "na linux'a" jest lepszy   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## wodzik

mialem swojego czasu slacka. ale zmeczylo mnie ze musze sto milionow rzeczy dosysac, jak chce sobie skompilowac jakis program, ktorego akurat nie ma w paczkach. jakis czas uzywalem pld i bylem zadowolony, bo mial DUZO wiecej softu. ale czasemi tez trzeba bylo cos recznie zrobic. w sumie po jakims czasie pld tez zaczal mnie denerwowac, a to brakiem jakiego programu, a to jakimis popsutymi pakietami. wtedy wpadlem na pomysl postawienia gentoo. po jakims czasie pld zniknal z dysku.

----------

## Bialy

 *timor wrote:*   

> Zwykły routerek D-Linka domyślnie zmienia TTL, można też ustawić klonowanie MAC'a.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Ale sposób "na linux'a" jest lepszy  

 

True...

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> Co Cię skłoniło do instalacji Gentoo?

 

To, że Arch po pół roku od instalacji wyraźnie zwolnił i chęć spróbowania tej jakże "trudnej" dystrybucji, jaką miało być Gentoo.

----------

## Dagger

Kiedys jeden z moich dobrych znajomych powiedzial, ze zamiarza sie zabrac za nowego linuxa, ktory w zalozeniu bazuje na "ports" z FreeBSD. Zmeczonly odrobine ciagla walka z PLD (wtedy PLD jeszcze nie mial installera ktory by dzialal :p) i szukajac naprawde elastycznego systemu postanowilem sprobowac. Gentoo 1.4_RC stage 1. Od tamtej pory nie jestem w stanie policzyc ile serverow postawilem na gentoo (wszystkie moje servery produkcyjne stoja na gentoo) ale wszystkie (poza 1 desktopem) ze stage1.

Gentoo troche sie zmienilo przez te lata, ale uwazam, ze jest to najlepsza dystrybucja z ktora sie spotkalem.

----------

